# truck prop



## killer20 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hello everyone Im so excited to show my new prop.This one took three weeks to pull off but it turned out great or at least i think it did . I worked in sheet metal for years .


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Awesome! I wish I had room for something like that!

Your link is off, btw.


----------



## coolbotz (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice job.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh my gosh, that is so COOL!!! I kept looking for the Freighliner logo, lol. That would scare the heck out of me, I love it!!!


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

wow that thing is big..!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Outstanding................


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Did I miss the link?


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That is awesome... and huge! Should get some great screams with this one.


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

*An Idea*

You know what would be scary - if it seemed like that truck was gonna run into people and then it suddenly stopped just before hitting them and nobody was killed. Why don't you do something like that. Just an idea. But I think it would be cool. And people would be scared. Because people have a natural fear of being run over by trucks.


----------

